# Opening day T-Ball



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Attacking the Ball!









Getting Pointers from Dad.









Swinging for the Fences!









1-2-3-Indians

Its been a while since I've laughed this hard. I would have to say it was the most fun I have had in a while. Watching these little guys play really brings out the kid in you and reminds you how fun sports should be.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

good job on the action shots 

my nephew is in tee ball also ,it made me laugh seeing him run with the big helmet on his head and holding on to it


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

*gotta show off my girl now!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Opening day for her 3-28


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

These are great! I especially like the shot with the tee and the concentration that young fella has.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, I like that shot, too......but.....the airplane-viewing-base-runner in the second series reminds of my coaching days...at that level/age. 

I think that the "hands-together" shot is a classic. It is the first time that I've seen it and it should be in everyone's team picture book for any sport! Great choice of shots. IMHO.

Ha, Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Murph, I like 'em all. Especially the "hands" pic. That was a good idea you had.

CB, I agree with Rich, I like the "airplane watcher". Lots of "flower pickers" around when the teams are in the field! 

Good job.
Mike


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments. When you taking pictures of the kids is seems really hard to take a bad picture.


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great job Dads


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

great shots...what did you take them with?


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

ANGEL said:


> good job on the action shots
> 
> my nephew is in tee ball also ,it made me laugh seeing him run with the big helmet on his head and holding on to it


I remember thinking my kids looked like Jack from Jackin the Box running around the bases, big ol helmet bouncing all over!!! lol

Great pics....really like the hands photo.

Mike


----------



## murphy66 (Apr 15, 2006)

*A100*

All shots were with a sony A100 and a minolta 70mm-200mm F4 beercan lens


samurai_ag said:


> great shots...what did you take them with?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

great photos all of them. 

the hands one has me athinkin'. thank you for that.

rosesm

can you tell me little about it? when it happens, if anything is said, what the 1-2-3-Indians comment means? 

just curious.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> 1-2-3-Indians


Karen, that's the team chant. When the coach has the team gathered together for a pep talk, either before the game or in between innings, that's the way they end it. On the count of three, the players will all shout "INDIANS!" (their team name).

Mike


----------

